# Question on leaving momma with her bonded friend.



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm just going to say I'm uneasy about it, just because of the particular rat.

I have a possibly pregnant female, and she is bonded with two other girls, an older adult female, and a younger little girl.

I've debated leaving her with them if she is indeed pregnant, I keep reading conflicting posts - even on here! 

The oldest female has been mine for a while - she had a litter in the past and she is extremely over protective of pups, and gets stressed about hers easily - and buries them, or moves them constantly. I think she is also mostly blind.

The youngest girl is really no issue, she is a totally submissive sweetie.

The one possibly pregnant is very shy and takes a lot of comfort in the other girls. I do not want to remove her and stress her out badly late in the pregnancy, if there even is one. So I need to make a decision soon, so she can become acclimated to living along in a new cage well before a possible due date. 

I'm afraid the oldest will become aggressive and steal the babies, stressing this young momma out and possibly causing her to harm to babies.

I've never had to deal with such a feral-like rat before. Except for wild ones I've fostered. 

Anyway, any advice or experience with this kind of situation would be very appreciated.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If she turns out to be pregnant, absolutely separate them before birth. Hormones are powerful things.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

How come people are saying it's alright to leave them together? I just no read a very recent thread in this section where a member (with a large post count) said to leave the girls together.

Thank you!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Post count doesn't necessarily mean very much. The people saying otherwise have not had the experience of the situation or were extremely lucky to not have run into problems.

The risk of the ladies going after each other or even fighting over the babies (as in tug-of-war!) is not insignificant. You just need to ask yourself if it's worth the risk, no matter what a mother's temperament may seem.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and remove the girlie to put her on pregnancy watch. I'd have a heart attack if I saw them fighting over a baby.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I definately would move her before she is due to give birth.


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

but what if shes not pregnant and shes gone too long will the others take her back? i know with gerbils the dad or other females will help raise the babies. ive heard that with rats other females will do this but im not 100% sure if yours will do it.


----------

